# imac 20' de 2006, alim HS



## vinceee (9 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour il ya eu un gros court jus sur mon ordi et depuis il ne s'allume plus.
Donc démontage et là je m'aperçoit que l'alim à morfler car ya une partie qui est complétement carboniser. Tout le reste à l'air nikel. Donc je voudrais savoir si cela vaut le coup que j'investisse une centaine d'euro pour la changer. Surtout que mon ordi n'a jamais beuguer jusqu'à présent et j'aurai bien aimer le récupérer. mais si y a d'autre chose qui sont foutu il faudrait peut être y réfléchir. peut vérifier autreent pour savoir si d'autres truc on morfler à l'intérieur.
Voilà un peu d'aide est la bienvenu.
Aplus


----------



## Locke (9 Septembre 2014)

Mets ton profil à jour, car on ne sait rien du matériel, OS X, etc

Et pas clair du tout.

Court circuit du et dans quoi, iMac, Macbook, le bloc d'alimentation interne/externe ?

*Edit :* ben faut suivre, c'est dans ton titre, donc un iMac 20", donc ça va être coton en interne.


----------



## vinceee (10 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour et merci pour la réponse. 
 Je met à jour mon profil même si je ne sais pas à quoi cela sert de connaitre mon OSx.
 J'était en 10.5.8 sur un iMac 20" de 2006. On peut rajouter des barréte mémoire sur ce mac par une petite trape en dessous et pour l'ouvrir il faut enlever le capot avant. On arrive sur l'écran que l'on léve à son tour pour arriver au différents composant. 
 Voilà c'est là que je me suis aperçu que le bloc de l'alim interne était griller car le circuit était tout noir sur une partie de la plaque. J'ai bien regardé le reste et je ne vois pas d'autre endroit ou il ya eu surchauffe. C'est donc pour cela que je tenterai bien de changer cette alim qui coute une centaine d'euros.
 Voilà vous en savez un peut plus. Donc qu'elle est votre diagnostique.
 A plus


----------



## Locke (10 Septembre 2014)

vinceee a dit:


> Bonjour et merci pour la réponse.
> Je met à jour mon profil même si je ne sais pas à quoi cela sert de connaitre mon OSx.
> J'était en 10.5.8 sur un iMac 20" de 2006. On peut rajouter des barréte mémoire sur ce mac par une petite trape en dessous et pour l'ouvrir il faut enlever le capot avant. On arrive sur l'écran que l'on léve à son tour pour arriver au différents composant.
> Voilà c'est là que je me suis aperçu que le bloc de l'alim interne était griller car le circuit était tout noir sur une partie de la plaque. J'ai bien regardé le reste et je ne vois pas d'autre endroit ou il ya eu surchauffe. C'est donc pour cela que je tenterai bien de changer cette alim qui coute une centaine d'euros.
> ...



Aucun diagnostic, mais je te suggère de contacter esimport par MP, qui est un membre des forums et qui est technicien. Son site est là... http://esimport.fr

Sinon, un autre endroit... http://www.bricomac.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=alimentation+imac+2006


----------



## esimport (11 Septembre 2014)

Hello,

s'il s'agit d'un bloc alimentation ayant subi un court-circuit, et donc présentant des composants brûlés, le diagnostic est effectivement assez facile (Je suppose que l'iMac ne donne aucun signe de vie): Il faut changer le bloc alimentation.

On trouve des blocs d'alimentation iMac 20" d'occasion pour une centaine d'euros.

La réparation n'est pas très difficile. Il suffit de démonter l'ensemble écran, sortir le LCD, le bloc d'alimentation est directement accessible. Il faudra probablement se procurer des tournevis Torx 

Bon courage !


----------



## vinceee (11 Septembre 2014)

Ok merci je me lance et j'achéte une alim. On verra bien si c'est juste cela le problème ou si il y avai autre chose qui déconner.5si elle regrille directement lorsque je branche l'ordi)
 Encore merci pour tout
 A plus


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2014)

Tiens nous au courant de la suite : il m'est arrivé le même problème sur le même modèle, et après un tour sur iFixit j'ai conclus que le démontage était hors de mes capacités de bricolage, du coup j'ai laissé tomber. Mais le Mac est toujours au grenier, et comme Esimport a l'air de dire que ce n'est pas si difficile, ton avis me sera précieux. 
La bouzine fonctionnait à merveille, et surtout supportait rosetta ce qui n'est pas le cas du mini qui l'a remplacée. Or j'ai encore deux ou trois logiciels ppc qui me sont bien utiles.


----------



## vinceee (12 Septembre 2014)

Franchement le démontage n'est pas bien compliqué, il faut y aller doucement et avoir les bon outil et bien suivre les instruction.
 Ok je vous tiendrai au courant de la suite. J'ai commander hier une alim sur EBay à 60 euros , elle doit arriver entre le 17 et le 25 septembre.
 Et désolé Esimport de ne pas avoir commander chez toi. Mais pour un essaie et voir si c'est vraiment sa qui déconner je préfère mettre un peu moins d'argent. En tout cas ton aide fut très gentille. 
 Aplus


----------



## vinceee (28 Septembre 2014)

J'ai fini par trouver une alim. On me la filer pour une alim de imac 20" de 2006. J'ai un collègue de boulot qui avait un mac dans sa cave et il m'a dis que c'était le même que le mien. Donc il a démonter son mac pour me filer son alim et voir si le problème venait de là. Cool je me suis dis comme cela je n'ai pas besoin d'en commander une. 
La conectique est identique la fixation aussi mais les circuit élétronique ne sont pas pareil. Je vous joint des photo pour vous montrer un peu les différence.
Qu'en pensez vous ??? Croyer vous que je peut la monter sur mon mac sans souci. Y a t il un spécialiste la dessus qui peut me renseigner.
A plus


----------



## Locke (28 Septembre 2014)

Tes photos ne passent pas, tu ne dois pas mettre les bons liens, je les remets pour toi...



 

 

 

 



...pour le reste, je ne sais pas.


----------



## vinceee (28 Septembre 2014)

Super et merci. Pour moi je croyais que c'était bon car quand je cliquer sur le point d'intérrogation je parvenais à voir les photos. En tout cas merci pour la bidouille.
J'attend donc maintenant une réponse qui pourrai m'aider pour finir ma réparation.
A plus


----------



## Locke (28 Septembre 2014)

Ben non justement, un point d'interrogation indique un problème d'affichage...





Sinon, j'ai fait un Copier/Coller d'une demi image et en regardant sur les étiquettes les chiffres annoncés pour le voltage, a priori, il n'y a pas de problème...


----------



## vinceee (28 Septembre 2014)

Ok mais comment ce fait il que moi quand je clic droit et je fais ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet, l'image apparait.
Bref ce n'ai pas trop le sujet. 
Sinon pour toi se serai donc une bonne alim pour mon Mac. J'attend donc une confirmation d'un spécialiste avant de me lancer dans l'opération de remontage.
A plus


----------



## Locke (28 Septembre 2014)

vinceee a dit:


> ...Ok mais comment ce fait il que moi quand je clic droit et je fais ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet, l'image apparait....



C'est bien ce que je dis, tu utilises mal les liens de l'hébergeur, personne ne doit faire un clic droit par l'affichage. On doit voir apparaître, soit un lien de couleur bleue, soit une vignette.

Si tu mets le lien direct de l'image dans ta réponse, en cliquant sur cette icône 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, l'image sera affichée en plus grande taille mais redimensionnée automatiquement pour s'adapter à la section du forum. Mais pour moi les vignettes sont préférables _(aucun stockage en grande taille dans la base des données du forum)_.

Pour moi, les spécifications électriques correspondent, même si la fabrication est différente.


----------



## vinceee (28 Septembre 2014)

Je reéssaye de mette les image pour voir




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h06 ----------

Ok cela à l'air de marcher maintenant


----------



## Romuald (28 Septembre 2014)

L'alim qui porte le numéro 614-0363 c'est pour un imac G5. Celle avec le 314-0378 c'est pour un Imac 20" 2.16Ghz Core2duo.
Maintenant effectivement les voltage et puissance délivrée sont les mêmes, ça peut peut-être marcher. Interroge esimport, c'est lui le pro


----------



## vinceee (28 Septembre 2014)

Bon ben j'intérroge esimport alors ???


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Septembre 2014)

Celle de gauche c'est une alim de G5 PPC de 17 pouces, Je le sais j'en ai une...
Pas sûr que ça convienne pour un 20"


----------



## esimport (29 Septembre 2014)

on voit bien sur les photos que les composants ne sont pas identiques
cela dit, si la connectique est la même, et si le voltage sortant est identique, très franchement il faudrait réaliser l'essai, il n'y a pas grand chose à perdre...


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Septembre 2014)

+1 si connectique identique et voltage aussi tu peut tester. 

En revanche, ce qui m'intrigue c'est l'alim de ton iMac. Le PCB à carrément fondu  ?

Je me demande dans quelle(s) circonstance(s) cela s'est produit, car ça ne devrait jamais arriver. Le fusible au primaire doit faire sont boulot avant ça ... vraiment etrange


----------



## Romuald (29 Septembre 2014)

-oldmac- a dit:


> En revanche, ce qui m'intrigue c'est l'alim de ton iMac. Le PCB à carrément fondu  ?
> 
> Je me demande dans quelle(s) circonstance(s) cela s'est produit, car ça ne devrait jamais arriver. Le fusible au primaire doit faire sont boulot avant ça ... vraiment etrange


Il ne faut jamais dire jamais 
Quand celle de mon iMac (le même : un 20" late 2006) a sauté, c'est toute la baraque qui s'est retrouvée dans le noir : Schlack au général, le différentiel de la prise n'a même pas eu le temps de sauter. Alors le fusible, mouais-bof. Par contre je n'ai pas démonté la bête, donc j'ignore l'état de l'alimentation, fondue ou pas, ou du fusible, fondu ou pas lui aussi.


----------



## vinceee (29 Septembre 2014)

Va savoir comment ce court jus est arrivé. Mais bon il a eu lieu et maintenant j'espère que sa va fonctionner. 
Plus de renseignement dans un prochain commentaire car la j'ai un peu de temps pour aller bricoler la bécane.
A plus


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Septembre 2014)

@Romuald > Une vrais alimentation correctement conçu n'aurais jamais provoqué cela, à se demander comment Apple à tester ces alimentations à l'époque ...

Je ne sais mais à ce niveau là, si le système électrique n'est pas aux normes et que l'alim ne ce met pas en sécurité, c'est l'incendie à coup sur . Car si il s'agit du différentiel qui s'est déclenché ça craint dur ...

Perso ça ne mais jamais arrivé mais avec les bricole les plus immondes que j'ai fabriqué donc ça me fait peur


----------



## vinceee (29 Septembre 2014)

Youpi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Septembre 2014)

Je crois comprendre que ça fonctionne...

Peux-tu confirmer que ta nouvelle alim ressemble à la mienne





Comme ça je vais pouvoir la vendre à *Romuald*...


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2014)

vinceee a dit:


> Youpi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Faut croire que ça marche.


----------



## Romuald (29 Septembre 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Comme ça je vais pouvoir la vendre à *Romuald*...


Même pas, j'ai récupéré un iMac20 late2006 avec une carte graphique qui pétouille (genre l'affichage part en biais au bout d'un temps variable) mais une alim OK.


----------



## vinceee (1 Octobre 2014)

Salut effectivement la machine est reparti comme avant. C'est cool. Pour l'alim c'est bien la même que toi Toum'aï. 
A plus tout le monde


----------

